# Inexpensive covers for welders - and even other machines



## W6PUG (May 13, 2013)

Guys, I have a MIG rig on a cart with plasma cutter underneath, and cable holders on the sides. My garage shop has a lot of traffic; translate that to dirt. I wanted to cover the units but could not see spending $45-65 for individual covers, and wanted to cover the whole thing but be able to yank it off to use without a lot of hassles. I used big trash bag for a while but it was always getting snagged and static made it a booger to put back over welder cart .... Wife and I were in Walmart and spotted the BBQ covers - found one that fits mine perfectly; not heavy but not light enough static is a pain, and it works purdy darned good. See pix. Oh - and it was only $14 to cover the whole gig. Has Weber written on one side but that just reminds me to listen for the dinner bell. It works great.



	

		
			
		

		
	
Hope this works for you.


----------



## fretsman (May 13, 2013)

Yep, grill covers can work good as some have the built in moisture barrier as well. 

Plastic bags will trap moisture and rust the protected items so it's good you got away from them.

Dave


----------



## Dr.Fiero (May 13, 2013)

Motorcycle covers work well for some sizes of lathes.

For just keeping the crap off a lot of my equipment ...  I go down to the local thrift store and grab sheet sets!  Non fitted work best.  Sometimes even get colours that semi match my machines.  Because, you know...  That matters...


----------



## Rbeckett (May 13, 2013)

As long as your machine covers match your shoes Dr Fiero, you'll be just fine.  He he he, sorry, couldn't resist.  I need to cover mine, but I have way too many machines to buy weber covers for.  Just welders is over 6, so yeah, I would go broker trying to do that.  It is a great idea though, just gotta figger out how to cover about a dozen or so machines and not make em rust....

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## Dr.Fiero (May 13, 2013)

Rbeckett said:


> As long as your machine covers match your shoes Dr Fiero, you'll be just fine.


Hey, if I'm lucky, it'll match my purse too!  

How about this?



Clean - new - cheap - impact (etc) protection. And there's an HF almost everywhere.


----------



## Rbeckett (May 14, 2013)

Yup, forgot all about the shoes... I am thinking I may engineer some cardboard boxes to fit nicely and then add some kind of isulation to prevent that ever so intrusive rust haze from creeping back in.  Down here in the heat and humidity it is a constant battle to keep enough oil on everything to forestall corrosion.  I would love to control the temp and humidity in my shop, but that would be nearly impossible with the building I currently have.   Plus it would keep my shop buddy the owl from having a place to roost.  He's been living on a rafter in the corner for a few years and I wouldn't want him to get displaced.  So I'll keep fumbling till I hit on that perfect solution....eventually

Bob


----------



## Tamper84 (May 19, 2013)

From what I have read, if you want to help prevent rust, fleece blankets work. I have been looking for a cheap set to try it out. There is a big flea market happening here next weekend, so hopefully I will find a set then. 

Chris


----------

